# HVAC Technician vs Electrician



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

whatryou said:


> Hello i would like to ask some simple questions regarding the two trades. Who makes more money? Which trade is more demanding? Which one is better overall? Do you suggest maybe picking up both trades?


What kind of a life do you want? I did both when I was starting out but I've pretty well got out of HVAC. One of the main reasons is there's too much after hours stuff involved. I think you can probably make better money in the HVAC field but money isn't everything. Just my experience. If you've got a large enough shop where you can hire someone else to be on call, go for it!


----------



## whatryou (May 18, 2014)

Alright, just wanted some advice from someone with experience. What do you mean by many after hours involved?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

whatryou said:


> Alright, just wanted some advice from someone with experience. What do you mean by many after hours involved?


What he's saying is, hvac guys get a lot more "emergency" service calls than electricians do typically. Especially in the commercial world. If someone has a light out or a receptacle that doesn't work they can wait a while for an electrician to come out and fix it. If someone has no heat or a/c, they want someone there now! You might think that sounds great now, guaranteed work right? After hours calls get old real fast. At some point the money won't be worth the hassle.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I look at A/C as a a trade with almost as many facets as electrical.
Problem is, I don't like heavy greasy work. Lots of AC work is installing and changing equipment. Most of our work is connecting equipment.

I think there is a bit more money to be made in AC just due to the fact that they can pick up maintenance contracts and have a residual income is something our trade has been trying to figure out for 100years.


----------



## oldblue (Mar 2, 2013)

I do residential HVAC/Electric electric is a little easier. I like them both though. I don't get bothered too much in the middle of the night. The last midnight call I got was a service burning off the side of the house.

If I do have to go out its 3 times as much to go out. So they can get there lazy ass to the closet and get another blanket or I'll get my lazy ass to work for a couple benjamins.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

EBFD6 said:


> What he's saying is, hvac guys get a lot more "emergency" service calls than electricians do typically. Especially in the commercial world. If someone has a light out or a receptacle that doesn't work they can wait a while for an electrician to come out and fix it. If someone has no heat or a/c, they want someone there now! You might think that sounds great now, guaranteed work right? After hours calls get old real fast. At some point the money won't be worth the hassle.


Preach it. After hours service calls are a pain in the . I've been doing them for 5 years, though not for HVAC.

I don't like getting called in at 3 AM to fix something when it is 20ºf.


----------



## whatryou (May 18, 2014)

**Apprentice questions**

Hello, as an electrical apprentice, how would I learn HVAC? For instance, should I take a class on the side to learn the HVAC trade or will I learn it as well throughout my apprenticeship? Will I have to take a program after my electrical apprenticeship? Thank you.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

wendon said:


> What kind of a life do you want? I did both when I was starting out but I've pretty well got out of HVAC. One of the main reasons is there's too much after hours stuff involved. I think you can probably make better money in the HVAC field but money isn't everything. Just my experience. If you've got a large enough shop where you can hire someone else to be on call, go for it!


I get you frunk,that's absolutely true 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

nickson said:


> I get you frunk,that's absolutely true
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


You just called me Frunk!!! Are you trying to insult me!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:
I'd rather just be called Don!!!!:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> What he's saying is, hvac guys get a lot more "emergency" service calls than electricians do typically. Especially in the commercial world. If someone has a light out or a receptacle that doesn't work they can wait a while for an electrician to come out and fix it. If someone has no heat or a/c, they want someone there now! You might think that sounds great now, guaranteed work right? After hours calls get old real fast. At some point the money won't be worth the hassle.


Commercial refrigeration is even more of a pain. Get a store with a freezer full of merchandise slowly thawing out and you've got your Maalox moments all cut out for you!


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

whatryou said:


> Hello i would like to ask some simple questions regarding the two trades. Who makes more money? Which trade is more demanding? Which one is better overall? Do you suggest maybe picking up both trades?


Bureau of Labor Statistics:

Heating, Air Conditioning, and Refrigeration Mechanics and Installers

Electricians


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

whatryou said:


> Hello, as an electrical apprentice, how would I learn HVAC? For instance, should I take a class on the side to learn the HVAC trade or will I learn it as well throughout my apprenticeship? Will I have to take a program after my electrical apprenticeship? Thank you.


 Get a job first, and start learning. Go to night school, or a trade school to get your theory, so you can troubleshoot. HVAC is a great trade in Calif. because the hotter longer seasons. 
Companies like these will also train you. 
http://servicechampions.com/


----------



## whatryou (May 18, 2014)

Night school? Would this be an adult school program or community college thing? Elaborate.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

whatryou said:


> Night school? Would this be an adult school program or community college thing? Elaborate.


what else do you think he's talking about, I told you what night classes to take in your other thread.


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

where I live it's a seperate trade, seperate apprenticeship, you'd have to dedicate 4-5 years to getting your electrical JM ticket then start from scratch as a 1st year hvac apprentice


----------



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

fp.unit said:


> where I live it's a seperate trade, seperate apprenticeship, you'd have to dedicate 4-5 years to getting your electrical JM ticket then start from scratch as a 1st year hvac apprentice


It's like that everywhere because it is an entirely different trade. The OP might as well be asking how he can pass the bar exam during his electrical apprenticeship. HVAC is a completely different line of work. Look at the duct work in any residential basement and how you think that's at all related to electrical I'll never know.


----------



## oldblue (Mar 2, 2013)

LanceBass said:


> It's like that everywhere because it is an entirely different trade. The OP might as well be asking how he can pass the bar exam during his electrical apprenticeship. HVAC is a completely different line of work. Look at the duct work in any residential basement and how you think that's at all related to electrical I'll never know.



Any idiot can do the duct work if some one tells him how to size it. Trouble shooting furnaces is mostly electrical and some mechanical. A/Cs are half and half. Its the refrigerant that will throw you for a loop at first.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

HVAC- You'll fry your brain with duct sealant.
Electrical- You'll just fry yourself period. :laughing:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

There are a lot of all in one service companies these days with plumbing, HVAC and electrical. If you got on with one of those, you'd likely get more experience that way.


----------



## LanceBass (Mar 22, 2013)

oldblue said:


> Any idiot can do the duct work if some one tells him how to size it. Trouble shooting furnaces is mostly electrical and some mechanical. A/Cs are half and half. Its the refrigerant that will throw you for a loop at first.


It's electrical in the sense that a motor requires electricity. So is an engine mechanic's job half electrical too?

Please, let's not dance. I don't want to dance with anyone tonight.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't care to size or install ductwork, but enjoy wiring boilers and airhandlers. Also enjoy small generator service as well. Beats the hell out of nasty dirty remodels.


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

LanceBass said:


> So is an engine mechanic's job half electrical too?


ABSOLUTELY thats why there are so many bad mechanics out there. I still have my ASE master's cert. Electrical is actually much more complicated in automotive than the majority of the industrial control work I do today as an electrician. Most mechanics just are parts changers when it comes to electrical and 12V can't kill you in the real world.....

To the OP, I do both HVAC and electrical work. I enjoy the challenge but the emergency calls can get bad for HVAC. The oil burner guys have to work round the clock around here in the winter. 

TWN


----------



## oldblue (Mar 2, 2013)

LanceBass said:


> It's electrical in the sense that a motor requires electricity. So is an engine mechanic's job half electrical too?
> 
> Please, let's not dance. I don't want to dance with anyone tonight.



Ha I've seen your posts before you must be a troll or a not so bright newbie. Yes good mechanics need strong electrical skills too. One of my trucks has no spark. Trying to troubleshoot that wiring from the ignition key, to the ECM relay, to the coil, to the ignition module and back to the ECM. Not easy. 

Might want to take a page from another trade someday, you'll most likely learn something.


----------



## MaxH (Mar 12, 2014)

Generally,both field can make sufficient money only you need to be that much experienced & strong enough to carry out any task.....


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

whatryou said:


> Hello i would like to ask some simple questions regarding the two trades. Who makes more money? Which trade is more demanding? Which one is better overall? Do you suggest maybe picking up both trades?




It is good if you want to work Off Shore on Oil Rigs an such .

They want there electricians to do everything . So AC is a plus .

AC really is not hard and should come easy to a sparky .



Don


----------



## Hey_Kneepads (Apr 1, 2016)

Don't know how it is elsewhere, but the costs to get all your certifications (refrigeration, gas certification, etc) in Ontario are getting to be astronomical for the HVAC guys. They're all going to be making money hand over fist, but it's a ridiculous investment. Some of those courses are starting at $5000 for year one just for the gas fitter 2 license (this being after you've gotten the prerequisite certs). My sparky tuition costs are $400 per term and my company reimburses me for those.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

whatryou said:


> Hello i would like to ask some simple questions regarding the two trades. Who makes more money? Which trade is more demanding? Which one is better overall? Do you suggest maybe picking up both trades?


Rather than chasing money go for what you think might interest you. There is money to be made in all the trades for a person willing to work.


----------

